# Anyone with a ford iveco horsebox or know about them?



## VRIN (9 February 2011)

Went to try one today - lovely box BUT it was practically impossible to put it into first or second (from stationary). Apparently this is normal for Ivecos and it gets easier as they get warm...

Anyone any experience or have any expertise in this area???

many thanks in advance


----------



## Jenna500 (9 February 2011)

I've got one she's 22 years old and I don't have a problem getting her into gear.  It's a big ol' gearbox and a different kettle of fish to a car, but once I remember I'm driving Miranda and not the car we don't have a problem!


----------



## milo'n'molly (9 February 2011)

hmmn not sure about that. My old box , you kinda got the knack but the only time it was really difficult to get in gear was when the clutch needed doing


----------



## bliss87 (9 February 2011)

we have the same problem with ours once its warmed up its fine but i know quite a few people with ivecos that have the same issue


----------



## mil1212 (9 February 2011)

we've got a relatively new iveco tector and it is exactly the same as you describe, so much so it has required a new gearbox.... it does get better when it warms up, and I have no issue with it, but my mum drives around in 3rd and 4th constantly....!


----------



## VRIN (9 February 2011)

Thanks for that ... from your posts it does sound like its a common issue with them...


----------



## Santa_Claus (9 February 2011)

housemates old iveco was a pain in the arse as at low revs it would jump out of gear for no reason so you had to hold the gearstick in place for first and second gear. Due to that and general opinion about ivecos I personally wouldn't buy one. Would rather get a leyland, mann or similar!


----------



## ecrozier (9 February 2011)

I hired one once for a very long drive. Found it very awkward to get into lower gears, even relative to my ancient Bedford, and the iveco lorry at the time can't have been more than 4/5 years old!


----------



## Charlotte125 (9 February 2011)

we went to try horseboxes at the weekend and i found the exact same! drove a MAN and it was sooo easy and then iveco and it was awful. Just a quick heads up, my dads mechanic and have spoken to a few friends and they have said avoid IVECOS at all cost. When i did my HGV they are agreed, one instructors said the steps fell off on the motorway due to rust. Everyone has told us to get a DAF or MAN (we got a MAN)


----------



## Booboos (9 February 2011)

I've had an Iveco Daily for 10 years never had this problem. You half turn the key for about 30 secs for the engine to warm up, starts up fine every time and its good to go. Without horses in there it drives like a car.


----------



## Booboos (9 February 2011)

Charlotte125 said:



			When i did my HGV they are agreed, one instructors said the steps fell off on the motorway due to rust.
		
Click to expand...


That doesn't have much to do with the chassis but the quality of the box which can be stuck on any chassis.


----------



## dieseldog (9 February 2011)

If Ivecos are that bad why do they sell so many?


----------



## woodtiger (9 February 2011)

My Iveco Tector is off the road while I take a break. It has however been fantastic and I love driving it. I start it and let it run for an hour every month and it starts without fail. I have however had an Iveco recall notice to do with the gearbox (it is on a 2001 chassis), and I will take it in when I get it taxed and plated (hopefully when I have a new pony to put in it later this year!).


----------



## Mike007 (9 February 2011)

Is it difficult to get into gear because the clutch isnt fully dissengaging (clatter of teath as you try to engage gear)? If it is then the clutch is on the way out. If it simply will not select, Try lightly lifting the clutch to turn the cogs so they can mesh. Cold box and lack of use can cause this. Jumping out of gear under no load is quite common and the cheapest solution is get used to it.It is the gear selector at fault. Jumping out of gear under load is a complete pain and is a sign of a knackered box.


----------



## kerilli (9 February 2011)

knowing what i know now i wouldn't touch one with a 20ft bargepole...
having said which, i've had 2 cargos and 1 Eurocargo and 2 out of the 3 have been nice to drive. the first had a horrible gearbox but i got the hang of it (nobody else did though, it could be a tussle every time.)


----------



## OliveOyl (10 February 2011)

I have an Iveco with a "difficult" gear box too!  It's lovely once it's warmed up and also fine once you get the hang of working with it when cold, but when I first had it, I hated it!


----------



## dressagecrazy (10 February 2011)

Ive had my Iveco 9 years this year & dont suffer any problems with the gearbox or anything else tbh.


----------



## AnShanDan (10 February 2011)

I have a 2001 iveco eurocargo. Yes, it is sticky into second gear when cold, but fine when warmed up. Usually with mine it's literally just the first time I put it into second, as I drive away from home, that it is a bit of a struggle.
Have to also defend my iveco lorry: it's been great for the 7 years I've had it. Very few problems and only one real repair bill. I've done a big milage some years too: up and down the country from orkney to oxfordshire plus ireland.
Always just starts first time and drives so well, just like a big car. I also think the driving position is very good esp. on long journeys I'm very comfortable.  In fact, if I haven't driven it for a few weeks (like over this snowy winter), when I get back in I love it!!
We run a haulage business and use Scanias, so my husband was not overly keen on the iveco to start, but even he has to admit it's been great.


----------



## Charlotte125 (10 February 2011)

i wasn't saying that they are bad, i have no experience of them apart from trying to drive it. I was only passing on advice that i had been given. Didnt mean to cause offence, only people opinions after all.


----------



## ponypops (10 February 2011)

we have had our darling iveco for 5 years and yes it does occasionally jump/fall out of gear and reverse is near impossible to get unless you have a special knack which after 5 years i have yet to find!!!!!

our mechanic has been telling us for years not to buy another iveco when we can afford to change it!!!!!!

i think we are more forgiving than we would be if it was a car!!


----------



## Tempi (10 February 2011)

Ive never ever even tried to use first gear, you dont need it in a 7.5t lorry.  Have you done your HGV test?  As in that you move off in 3/4th gear most of the time, lower gears are not used in heavier lorries.

My Iveco moves off very happily in 2nd or 3rd


----------



## MiaBella (10 February 2011)

Do you know what the chasis did before it was a horsebox?  some will get more wear and tear than others (its not about the mileage but how much stop/start it has had). 

There are many of them about but they are prone to rust and problems and are not as nice to drive as a MAN or a DAF.  Clutches, gearboxes and brakes can go in any vehicle.  

If its a 7.5tn then you rarely ever need 1st gear, you should be pulling away in second most of the time (bar hill starts).  

If this is the first lorry you have tried then I suggest you try a few more, a lot of mechanics will tell you to stay away from Ivecos but there are good ones out there (as people will attest to on here).


----------



## Madam_max (10 February 2011)

Tempi said:



			Ive never ever even tried to use first gear, you dont need it in a 7.5t lorry.  Have you done your HGV test?  As in that you move off in 3/4th gear most of the time, lower gears are not used in heavier lorries.

My Iveco moves off very happily in 2nd or 3rd 

Click to expand...



I agree, I always pull away in 2nd.  In my lorry you can literally only drive 12ft if you pull away in 1st and then have to change.  

I've got an 03 Iveco and had no problems with the gearbox


----------



## VRIN (10 February 2011)

Thanks. 

It does seem its just typical of the Iveco chassis. DOn't mind learning a new driving style but didn't want to buy one with a faulty gearbox!

It doesn't crash and miss the gears as Mike was asking it just won't go in. 

For the person who was asking why are there so many. apparantly they were cheaper to buy no, so more people bought them so more around and obviously started cheaper so sold on cheaper.

Apparantly a DAF of a similar age would cost £3000 more at the time.


----------

